

Pixar gives away 3D film software - frankydp

 http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bbc.co.uk&#x2F;news&#x2F;technology-27677712
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7819245](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7819245)

Other sources:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7839688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7839688)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7839234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7839234)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7833979](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7833979)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7832945](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7832945)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7819329](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7819329)

